# Luch On Line



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luch *dash* watches *dot *com. Nudge nudge.  and also luch *dot* by. More info on the WUS site. They got an English site coming soon at the moment its all Russian.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Isn't Luch now full Chinese stuff?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

so are ipads and if somebody offered me one i would still have it :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They're certainly cheap.... I wonder where I have seen a dial like this:

.

.

.

.

.









.

.

.

.

.Now then Field Marshall, you know the rules about posting links to sites selling watches









.(Mac)

.

.

.

.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> They're certainly cheap.... I wonder where I have seen a dial like this:
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Iove the fact they haven't even tried to come up with their own sums!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I once had this dial explained to me... I don't get the 3, the 10 and the 12... anyone?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

3 is at 90 degrees to 12


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't know about the other 2


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

no8yogi said:


> 3 is at 90 degrees to 12


Ah! Well, he I guess the 0 at 12 is the same logic. I was thinking it was an exponentiation but that would be 1...


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

God the Fortis IQ is an ugly ass watch...


----------

